# 11/15 11 Cedar Key trout & grouper (a lot of photos). Stellar grouper bite!



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I see many groupa sandwiches in your future, good stuff


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That was a great couple of days and nice job with the pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

